# Hilfe Lenticular



## farmerbob (18. Juni 2007)

Hi ich suche ganz dringent jemand der sich mit lenticular foilen -druck auskennt.
Ich habe mir billig ein paar lenticularfolien gekauft und würde jetzt gerne ein wackelbild erstellen.
Nur habe ich leider noch keine ahnung davon und auch kein programm zur bearbeitung.
Bitte helft mir am besten wäre natürlich auch über icq oder so.


----------



## mreball (20. Juni 2007)

etwas Software:
http://www.lenticularsoftware.de/index.htm

und einige Druckereien – mit etwas "Feingefühl" anfragen:
http://www.staffner.at/de-3d-plastikdruck-lentikulardruck.php
http://www.klenke-druck.de/download/pdf/kongress_news_10-2001.pdf
http://www.silverocean.ch/PDF/Datenvorgaben_Lenticular_D.pdf

übrigens alles mit Google gefunden.


----------



## farmerbob (20. Juni 2007)

wiie hatte ich ja noch gar nicht gefunden ;-) , aber trotzdem danke.
Also zur software die kostet leider, un ich will das ja selber machen lassen  und net bei ner firma weil ich ja schon die folien habe.


----------



## ElmarSpreer (20. Juni 2007)

Schicke mir eine Mail.
Du bekommst einen Downloadlink zu 3D4You zurück.

Hier die Beschreibung zum Programm
http://www.digi-art.de/autorensoftware/beschreibung/3d4you/index.htm

Grüsse ... Elmar Spreer
http://www.lenticularsoftware.de


----------



## farmerbob (20. Juni 2007)

hab dir ne pm geschrieben


----------



## farmerbob (21. Juni 2007)

@ElmarSpreer meld dich bitte nochmal bei mir hab dir schon ne email und noch ne pm geschrieben aber hast noch nicht geantwortet, wäre nett wenn du dich mal melden würdest.


----------

